# Boat Question?



## bugeye1 (Sep 22, 2013)

What would be the perfect boat for bay fishing, family, trolling, bottom fishing (not far off coast) and occasional trip to Seminole and Eufaula bass fishing???


----------



## wss277 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sea hunt bx22, I do all of the above with one and it works great.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 23, 2013)

Bay Boat, Nauticstar 1810


----------



## duckman31822 (Sep 27, 2013)

any bay style boat would work good.. ive got a 21 ft bay im selling.. pm me if you want more info


----------



## 2degrees (Sep 27, 2013)

Sea Hunt all the way


----------



## dkiess3 (Sep 28, 2013)

Price point and what size boat you're looking for would help. How far offshore do you consider not far off the coast? Sea Hunt isn't a horrible brand, they've really picked up quality since they started but there are a lot of other brands out there.


----------



## bhdawgs (Oct 9, 2013)

Carolina Skiff


----------



## fishinchef (Oct 9, 2013)

How big is the family and how much do you want to spend. Get a biggest boat you can afford and you will still want something bigger with more storage. Center console is the way to go I'd vote 18-22 ft


----------



## jimboknows (Jan 30, 2014)

20-22ft center console.


----------



## GrumpyGill (Feb 1, 2014)

I've got a sailfish 22 cc and it is pretty much perfect for me, smaller rivers, lakes, and I have taken it 40 miles offshore trolling


----------



## bowandgun (Feb 4, 2014)

I would get at least a 21 ft bay boat with yamaha engine.  Look at seating for the family and invest in a bimini top to keep the kids out of the sun.  Get good electronics raymarine or lowrance.  Then get one you can afford.


----------



## GASeminole (Feb 7, 2014)

Sea Hunt


----------



## Curly (Feb 7, 2014)

33T Contender


----------



## Bama B (Feb 7, 2014)

25 ft contender.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Feb 10, 2014)

My Donzi so I can step up to a 33'


----------

